

$1.43 of every $100 in America goes toward hospital administration - inertialforce
http://www.vox.com/2014/9/15/6151861/1-43-of-every-100-in-america-towards-hospital-paperwork

======
WettowelReactor
Without the context of total healthcare spend in America focusing on hospital
administration costs is like rating charities based on their overhead.

Lower does not equal better, administration and management are necessary parts
of such a complex system and reducing admin overhead could increase overall
costs. To put it in perspective we spend about 17% of our economy on
healthcare so the actual overhead costs for healthcare is closer to 8.5% which
seems pretty reasonable.

